# ford 2000 hyd filters



## gflash65 (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anybody know how to remove suction side hyd filter from a 1968 ford 2000


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

I found this on another tractor forum, hope this helps:



> Remove the hitch cover to access the return filter. Then remove the PTO shaft and probably the LH access cover to get to the suction screen.
> 
> What are you referring to the hitch cover?
> 
> ...


----------

